# Went to lunch with a coworker



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep, a rare occasion - a lot of you know what I have gone through.
I went to lunch with somebody I can actually trust. I have known this guy for years, so I know he is cool.

I am not sure if I can trust a lot of the other people I work with anymore. I can at least talk to a few of them, which is better than nothing. :stu


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol could not have said it better myself!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

w3stfa11 said:


> That's great! Trust is a big thing... my neighbor says she doesn't trust anyone except my family and another neighbor. She doesn't trust her sisters or her cousins or anything like that. But anyway, I hope you can continue to meet new trustworthy people.


It's just weird - I can understand her defensiveness, though.

With me, this was due to being humiliated in the workplace over my SA. Almost two years later, I still have this fear that if I go out to lunch with them, they will (1) not talk to me and (2) go out with a "protective escort" or (3) say that I "followed them to their car". It's weird, but the person who harassed me said this stuff about me .


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> With me, this was due to being humiliated in the workplace over my SA. Almost two years later, I still have this fear that if I go out to lunch with them, they will (1) not talk to me and (2) go out with a "protective escort" or (3) say that I "followed them to their car". It's weird, but the person who harassed me said this stuff about me .


Wow...I can't believe that your co-workers could be that ridiculous. It's great that you found someone you could trust though. I hope that really helps you and that you can continue to go out with this person.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah. I agree trust is also a big issue with me too. Hope it develops stronger as time passes.


----------

